# More Freebies !!!!



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

We have two new free PDF downloads posted on our website - ArtDesignsStudio.com.

The first is a pyrography project for leather burning an artist's journal and includes two free patterns.

The second is a Seashore Blue Heron Tavern Sign pyro project that uses one of our brand new pattern pack designs.

The links are right under the deer carving image on our home page. Hope you will stop by and take a look.

Lora Irish
LSIrish.com


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you, Lora. While I don't do pyrography (yet), I appreciate the offer , and hope some take advantage of it.


----------

